# What about Columbia College Hollywood?



## EvilThing (Feb 24, 2009)

I stumbled upon this school the other day. I haven't contacted them yet but upon first glance they seem alright. They are affordable. They have notable alumni. They are located in LA county. What's the deal with them? Why don't I hear more about them? What do you think about them? Is this place worth looking at seriously?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

Is this an extension of Columbia College Chicago, similar to Emerson's LA thing?  Or is it an independent for profit program?  

The reason why I ask is that I live in Hollywood and haven't heard of them.  Not saying that residents of Hollywood and/or I know all things film school, but I can tell you this much...I know exactly where LA Film School and NY Film Academy are...you can't miss LAFS on Sunset, and NYFA advertises everywhere.  However, though I've never seen Emerson's satellite campus, I know it exists...

Check them out on the internet, beyond their own site.  Google, Wiki, etc.

There are a lot of people trying to scam film students out there.  Be wary.


----------



## suenos53 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jayimess, how do you like living in Hollywood?
How's the commute to USC? It's hard to find on campus housing all four years at USC so we're looking into off campus options for jr and sr years. Do you get some kind of parking pass at USC or do you look for on street parking?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

I like it, but only because I'm up in the hills, away from the tourism and stuff.  It's not as ritzy as it sounds, the building isn't nice, it's just a good location.

The commute sucks sometimes, but I am used to it.  Usually if I leave 30 minutes before I have to be somewhere, I'm on time, rarely early, never more than 10 minutes late unless something REALLY bad happens on Franklin, Virgil, or the 101, depending on my route, which is all of twice.

I don't mean to tell you what to do, but I would NOT recommend an undergraduate student be so far from campus...especially cinema, when there are late nights doing school stuff...even without cinema, the fact of the matter is that living this far away is isolating.  I like it that way because I am an old lady of nearly thirty who had her own place for years, but at 20 or 21, I would've missed it...social outings will diminish, either for lack of desire to drive"all the way to campus" at all, or from refusal to drive under the influence, etc etc...this is me just speaking as a former undergrad and someone who lives off campus.  I don't miss out on anything because no too many of my friends live on campus...it's different when you're grad students, we are everywhere from Long Beach to Irvine to Agoura Hills to Santa Monica to Alhambra.  We socialize differently...when you're undergrad, everyone still lives on campus...

I say stay as close to campus as you can, maybe downtown, or Koreatown, if you must leave West Adams.

G1, I parked in PSD, for 396/semester.  Upshots were that it was well lit, and you could park there any day, any night, even game days.  This year, g2, I park at the Shrine for 300/semester.  You have to be out at 11p and you can't get in until 8a, which has led to me leaving classes if they go late, and searching for street parking for 630am call times.

You either pay more or get less, either one is fine, though.

**edited to say, Hey, sorry I hijacked there for a second.


----------



## melomunki (Mar 13, 2009)

I have seriously considered this school. This was the only film college I have found that isn't an expensive university and they offer a bachelor's program. I went to the orientation of this school, and it was WAY impressive. The campus was small, but had all the necessary equipment and resources to make quality movies(to the point where the campus has it's own sound stage and small sets). Supposedly all the students are required to get internships while they go there. Supposedly all the teachers are working or have worked in the industry. The success rate is around 90-98% for alumni...way huge I know. But I do hear that many people haven't heard about it either. I don't know what the deal is. I really do wonder if it's too good to be true. My friend that I went to the orientation with applied and was accepted. They only accept 300 students a semester. I guess time will tell.


----------



## suenos53 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you so much for your input. You're right - USC film students go out together and work on joint projects all the time. My daughter would hate to miss out on anything. Well, she got into Cardinal Gardens so we are set for at least one more year close to campus!


----------



## kangyutao (Jul 21, 2010)

He is clear in what He asks and clear in what He offers. The choice is up to us.Isn't it incredible that NY Escort God leaves the choice up to us? Think about it. There are many things in life we can't choose. We can't, for NY Escorts example, choose the weather. We can't control the economy.We can't choose whether or not we are NY Asian Escorts born with a big nose or blue eyes or a lot hair. We can't even choose how people respond to us. But we NY Asian Escort can choose where we spend eternity.


----------

